# Bittornado, wxGtk i inne kobylaste klienty bittorrent...

## BeteNoire

Postanowiłem sobie zemergować Bittornado. Jedną z jego zależności jest ten głupi wxGtk. Moja partycja /var ma 1 GB, a ten cały wxGTK podczas kompilacji się na niej nie mieści.

```
/var/tmp/portage/wxGTK-2.6.1/work/wxWidgets-2.6.1/include/wx/wxprec.h:50: fatal error: can't write PCH file: Brak miejsca na urządzeniu

compilation terminated.
```

 Do ściągnięcia jest tego chyba z 13 MB a podczas kompilacji się tak rozrasta. Czy macie jakiś pomysł, żeby tego uniknąć? Może chodzi o wyłączenie jakiegoś debug info w ebuildzie? Pamiętam, że miałem coś podobnego z Wine, to również niemiłosiernie puchło w czasie kompilacji.

Acha, to w Gentoo mój pierwszy taki przypadek, ze coś puchnie. Kompilowałem już Xorg, Kde, Firefoxa, wszystko to ładnie mieściło się w moim /var.

Flagi mojego kompilatora to:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

Last edited by BeteNoire on Sat Oct 15, 2005 10:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## szczuras

heh nie pomoge jakos super ale mi podczas instalacji wine zabieralo 1gb /var ale na czas kompilacji poprostu zamontowalem pusta partycje 12gb na /var/tmp/portage i wsio  :Smile:  jak masz jakas wolna partycje to radze tak najlatwiej i najszybciej ;p

----------

## BeteNoire

To jedyne co mi w tej chwili przyszło to głowy. Ale to Wine kompilowałem ręcznie w Slackware, i naprawdę --without-debug (czy jakaś inna opcja? nie pamiętam...) zmniejszyła znacznie zajmowanie dysku przez półprodukty kompilacji.

----------

## qermit

Leszpym pomysłem jest podbindowanie katalogu z innej partycji

```
mount -o bind /home/portage-tmp /var/tmp/portaage
```

albo jeszcze lepszy patent - ustawić zmienną z nazwą innego folderu

PS spróbuj przekompilować OO na tej partycji

PS2 ciekawe co masz w katalogu /var/tmp/poratage

----------

## BeteNoire

 *qermit wrote:*   

> PS spróbuj przekompilować OO na tej partycji

 

Jeśli da się modułami, jak KDE, to owszem, przekompiluję (to będzie pewnie jak wyjdzie stabilna 2.0) - po co mi Math, Draw, Impress skoro nie korzystam?  Póki co mam bin.

 *qermit wrote:*   

> PS2 ciekawe co masz w katalogu /var/tmp/poratage

 

Nic. Wyczyściłem. Nie wiem już ile to coś (wxGTK) potrzebuje miejsca na skompilowanie, ale właśnie stwierdziłem, że jest to nie warte zachodu. Kurde, co to za program, którego zależność przy kompilacji puchnie do >1 GB :/

Mam za to inny problem: jak zmusić "emerge azureus" by nie pobierał mi i nie kompilował aż 65 MB źródeł.?

Zresztą widzę, że opcja bin również masę śmieci chce mi ciągnąć :/ (55MB). Czy to wszystko jest mi naprawdę porzebne do odpalenia Azureusa?

----------

## rasheed

Azureus napisany jest w Javie i pewnie takie zależności chce Ci ściągać (powinny to być raczej binarki). Obawiam się, że bez tego ani rusz.

----------

## BeteNoire

No kurcze, ale po co mi 33 MB blackdown-jdk i 13 blackdown-jre? Plus jeszcze parę innych pierdół. 

Nie chce mi się całego tego śmiecia instalować. 

Sam Azur to niecałe 6 MB, do tego java - ten instalator ze strony Suna ma z 15 MB.

Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenie w kwestii Azureusa w Gentoo?

----------

## pwe

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenie w kwestii Azureusa w Gentoo?

 

działał kiedyś (kilka msc temu) i zjadał kilkadziesiąt mb ramu (do ok. 100mb)   :Wink:  (ale mogło to być przekłamanie bo mam amd64 i jakieś problemy z pamiecią wiec ...   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## BeteNoire

 *pwe wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   
> 
> Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenie w kwestii Azureusa w Gentoo? 
> 
> działał kiedyś (kilka msc temu) i zjadał kilkadziesiąt mb ramu (do ok. 100mb)   (ale mogło to być przekłamanie bo mam amd64 i jakieś problemy z pamiecią wiec ...   )

 

A o tym to wiem, używałem go pod kilkoma systemami. Z pamięcią akurat nie problem - 512MB styknie. 

Chodziło mi raczej o instalację - jak to zrobić bez 50 MB zależności?

----------

## rudyyy

ja z azureusem mam taki klopot, ze zalezy mi na szybkim downloadzie (jak kazdemu ;P) a admin mi pasmo ograniczyl  :Razz: 

----------

## szczuras

olej azureusa jest mldonkey :] malo je zasobow systemu, multi client no i mozna nim sterowac zdalnie :]

----------

## Mroofka

tak ja kiedys korzystalem z Azareusa i podobal mi sie bo ma wlasny sytem wyliczania ratio co dawalo  u mnei niezle efekty w prowonaniu z innymi klientami torrenta... jednak mldonkey to jest to  co uzywam od bardzo dawna. Nie mam z nim problemow i jestem zadowolony.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rudyyy

 *szczuras wrote:*   

> olej azureusa jest mldonkey :] malo je zasobow systemu, multi client no i mozna nim sterowac zdalnie :]

 

nie doszedlem do tego, jak tam torrenty pobierac. pozatym pierwsze o co spytal mnie admin, jak podlaczyl mojego kompa do sieci to czemu mam 4662 otwarty  :Razz: 

----------

## szczuras

 *rudyyy wrote:*   

>  *szczuras wrote:*   olej azureusa jest mldonkey :] malo je zasobow systemu, multi client no i mozna nim sterowac zdalnie :] 
> 
> nie doszedlem do tego, jak tam torrenty pobierac. pozatym pierwsze o co spytal mnie admin, jak podlaczyl mojego kompa do sieci to czemu mam 4662 otwarty 

 

dllink "/sciezka do torrentu na dysku badz na strone z torrentem" i wsio  :Very Happy:  trzeba bylo powiedziec, ze wymieniasz sie "swoimi" pracami z kumplami, wszystko legalnie i oczywiscie nie bedziesz zapychal sieci  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

 *szczuras wrote:*   

>  *rudyyy wrote:*    *szczuras wrote:*   olej azureusa jest mldonkey :] malo je zasobow systemu, multi client no i mozna nim sterowac zdalnie :] 
> 
> nie doszedlem do tego, jak tam torrenty pobierac. pozatym pierwsze o co spytal mnie admin, jak podlaczyl mojego kompa do sieci to czemu mam 4662 otwarty  
> 
> dllink "/sciezka do torrentu na dysku badz na strone z torrentem" i wsio  trzeba bylo powiedziec, ze wymieniasz sie "swoimi" pracami z kumplami, wszystko legalnie i oczywiscie nie bedziesz zapychal sieci 

 btw. nie sprawdzalem od ktorej wersji nastapil 'przelom' w mldonkeyu, ale juz nie trzeba pobierac plikow torrent na dysk. poprzednio upierdliwa rzecza w mldonkey'u byl fakt, ze nie potrafil sprsowac odpowiedzi z http i stwierdzic, ze ma do czynienia z plikiem torrent. ale juz moze  :Very Happy: 

powyzszy problem dotyczyl plikow ktore pobieralo sie z adresow skryptow php, ktorego dopiero wysylaly w naglowku odpowiedzi do przegladarki, informacje jak ten plik powinien sie nazywac. juz nie trzeba  :Very Happy: 

btw. w wydanej na dniach wersji 2.6.5 mozna w koncu ogladac jakie pliki wchodza w sklad multidownloadu torrentow (gdy sciagana paczka zawiera katalog z kilkoma plikami)

PS. qermit - odradzam bindowanie /var/tmp/portage; example why : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=107185

PS2. <noflame>mldonkey rzadzi!</noflame>

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## BeteNoire

A ja wciąż marzę o okrojonym Azureusie... Lubię ten program, 15 MB zależności w javie jestem w stanie znieść ale nie 50 MB....

----------

## mrto

To pobierz go ze strony projektu azureus i sprawdz czy pójdzie. Jak masz javę zainstalowaną to powinien hulać. U mnie działa  :Smile: 

----------

## rudyyy

emerge --nodeps azureus-bin sprawdzales?  :Wink: 

----------

## Sahin

Ja Azureusa instalowałem zawsze ze strony producenta, a Javę z Sun. Zajmuje o wiele mniej miejsca niż wersja z portage. Jednak nie zmienia to faktu, e jest to chyba największy zamulacz komputera  :Sad:  W Windowsie już dawno zrezygnowałem z Azureusa i mam BitComet. Niestety nie mogę znaleźć ładnego i dobrze rozbudowanego klienta dla Linuksa.

----------

## Bako

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> Niestety nie mogę znaleźć ładnego i dobrze rozbudowanego klienta dla Linuksa.

 

nazwa przewijala sie wieloktrotnie w tym watku, ale i ja ja powtorze: mldonkey. A jesli nie podoba sie obsluga przez www, to mozesz sobie zemergowac jakas nakladke graficzna np. sancho (na stronie producenta masz zdjecia i nazwy).

----------

## Sahin

Zemergowałem Sancho ale mam problem z jego konfiguracją. Chce żebym wpisywał jakieś hosty, zostawiłem standardowo - 127.0.0.1 ale pluje się o port  :Sad: 

----------

## Bako

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> Zemergowałem Sancho ale mam problem z jego konfiguracją. Chce żebym wpisywał jakieś hosty, zostawiłem standardowo - 127.0.0.1 ale pluje się o port 

 

dlatego ja wole zabawe przez http://localhost:4080/  :Smile: 

----------

## Sahin

No dobra, z tym problemem już sobie jakoś poradziłem i jest ok. Wybrałem sobie GUI kmldonkey i nawet ładnie wygląda. Tylko jak w tym czymś dodawać pliki torrent? Mam na twardym plik oblivion.torrent i za Chiny nie moge go umieścić w mldonkey.

----------

## szczuras

sa jakies problemy z dodawaniem plikow torrent z dysku  :Neutral:  ja musze dodawac przec link do stronki z torrentem, tzn. tak by on sobie go zassal  :Neutral:  a kmldonkey smierdzi mi kde ;p wole http://localhost:4080/ jak Bako  :Smile: 

----------

## Sahin

Śmierdzi kde, bo to jest do kde. A kde jest bardzo fajne, i nie dla tego, że mylnie uważane jest za bardzo podobne do Windowsa tylko jest po prostu bardzo funkcjonalne, szybkie i niezawodne - w przeciwieństwie do Gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Sahin wrote:*   

> Śmierdzi kde, bo to jest do kde. A kde jest bardzo fajne, i nie dla tego, że mylnie uważane jest za bardzo podobne do Windowsa tylko jest po prostu bardzo funkcjonalne, szybkie i niezawodne - w przeciwieństwie do Gnome 

 

Zgadzam się :]

A co do "emeldonki" to mi się on w ogóle nie podoba jako klient torrenta.

Szukam dalej...

----------

## Sahin

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Szukam dalej...

 

Ja też, do sieci donkey pozostaje stare, dobre aMule a do torrentów, jeśli nie znajdę nic lepszego to powrócę do zamulacza - Azureus  :Smile: 

----------

## Bako

no coz, kazdy lubi cos innego. Mi sie w mldonkeyu podoba to, ze dziala w tle - niezaleznie czy mam wlaczone X'y, ile razy sie loguje/wylogowuje itp. On po prostu chodzi nie przerywajac sesji, a majac programy w rodzaju aMule jak musialem zrobic ctr+alt+backspace lub po prostu wylogowac sie (zabawa ze sterownikami  :Wink: ) to tracilem kolejki.

Co do torrenta: emerge -s torrent moze pomoze  :Smile: 

----------

## szczuras

kde nie smierdzi wndowsem, kde to krowa, po co komu zawalac kompa, system taka krowa ? eh ... a wlasnie mldonkeya tez doceniam jako demona  :Smile:  again jak Bako  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pwe

 *szczuras wrote:*   

> kde to krowa, po co komu zawalac kompa, system taka krowa ?

  a splity ? 

```
emerge kdebase-startkde
```

 ??

----------

## Sahin

 *szczuras wrote:*   

> ...kde to krowa, po co komu zawalac kompa, system taka krowa ?

 

Po co  w ogóle instalować jakiegokolwiek WM ? Najlepiej pozostać przy konsoli  :Very Happy:  Szybko, lekko i brzydko, sama radość  :Wink:  Mi zasobów nie szkoda, mam ich wystarczająco, żeby pracować z przyjemnością i w ładnie wyglądającym środowisku posiadającym wiele funkcji których nie posiada np. moje drugie środowisko fvwm-crystal.

----------

## _troll_

 *szczuras wrote:*   

> kde nie smierdzi wndowsem, kde to krowa, po co komu zawalac kompa, system taka krowa ? eh ... a wlasnie mldonkeya tez doceniam jako demona  again jak Bako 

 a po co komu ten flame? masz jakis wiekszy cel w tym, by wszystkim przekazac jak bardzo nie lubisz kde?

ponadto - polecam popatrzec na metody wydawania srodowisk graficznych. pokaz drugie po kde, po ktorym wiem czego sie spodziewac w najblizszych wydaniach (i kiedy te wydania beda). pokaz drugie, ktorego biblioteka okienek nie zmienia sie w zastraszajacym tempie kilka razy w ciagu roku. ...

moge wymieniac za co ja cenie kde - ale nie jest to ani watek do tego (zdaje mi sie, ze mialo byc o torrentach?), ani sensu to nie ma. popisz troche programow, pobaw sie np. aplikacjami gnome (po tym jak na 3 miesiace zostawiaja je developerzy), czy popros o feature request w innych dm'ach/wm'ach... zobaczymy kto wygra   :Twisted Evil: 

ps. lokalnie pliki torrent w mldonkeyu, mozna dodac wykorzystujac polecenie

```
dllink /sciezka/do/plik.torrent
```

zycze milego sciagania  :Smile: 

ps2. nie wspomniano o bardzo ciekawej wlasnosci mldonkey'a, ktora wynika z faktu ze jest to aplikacja serwerowa. u mnie mlnet odpalany jest na lokalnym routerze, a klienty (dowolnego) gui dopiero na maszynach na ktorych pracuje. tego chyba inne kleinty nie potrafia  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Bako wrote:*   

> no coz, kazdy lubi cos innego. Mi sie w mldonkeyu podoba to, ze dziala w tle - niezaleznie czy mam wlaczone X'y, ile razy sie loguje/wylogowuje itp. On po prostu chodzi nie przerywajac sesji, a majac programy w rodzaju aMule jak musialem zrobic ctr+alt+backspace lub po prostu wylogowac sie (zabawa ze sterownikami ;)) to tracilem kolejki.
> 
> Co do torrenta: emerge -s torrent moze pomoze :)

 

aMule jak i BitTornado da się spokojnie zrobić ctrl+alt+backspace'owo odporne. Do mlDonkey się kiedyś mocno zniechęciłem... Może trochę się zmienił od tego czasu, będzie trzeba przetestować.

----------

## BeteNoire

Wy tu sobie lekko oftopujecie a ja tymczasem...

...jednak skompilowałem BitTornado, linkując /var/tmp innej wolnej partycji. Produkty kompilacji wxGTK (który jest zależnością...) zajęły 1300 (OMG!) MB, po to by otrzymać paczki z bibliotekami o pojemności kilku MB oraz program... który wygląda na mały i zgrabny a tymczasem jest takim samym zamulaczem jak Azureus. Po tym drugim to można się nawet tego spodziewać i mu to wybaczyć, ale tak jak już to wcześniej pisałem: BitTornado nie jest warte całego zachodu. Po co to w ogóle istnieje? Ktoś z tego korzysta?

No tak... ja kiedyś korzystałem z btdownloadcurses.py ...

Poza tym znalazłem KTorrent. Ma ciekawy ficzer przy dodawaniu torrenta - można sobie wybierać, które pliki chce się ściągnąć. Jest prościutki, lekki (!) i ma wewnętrzną wyszukiwarkę torrentów. Ciekawa alternatywa, tylko, że... jest w połowie spolszczony.

Zaciekawiło mnie to co piszecie o "demoniczności" mldonkeya. Zraził mnie na początku jego interfejs, ale... czego się nie robi dla wygody   :Twisted Evil:   Może się skuszę.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> BitTornado nie jest warte całego zachodu. Po co to w ogóle istnieje? Ktoś z tego korzysta?
> 
> No tak... ja kiedyś korzystałem z btdownloadcurses.py ...

 

Ja korzystam.

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Poza tym znalazłem KTorrent. Ma ciekawy ficzer przy dodawaniu torrenta - można sobie wybierać, które pliki chce się ściągnąć.

 

BitTornado też ma, Azeurus zapewne też i każdy poważniejszy klient BT.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   BitTornado nie jest warte całego zachodu. Po co to w ogóle istnieje? Ktoś z tego korzysta?
> 
> No tak... ja kiedyś korzystałem z btdownloadcurses.py ... 
> 
> Ja korzystam.

 

I jak Ci z tym?   :Twisted Evil: 

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Poza tym znalazłem KTorrent. Ma ciekawy ficzer przy dodawaniu torrenta - można sobie wybierać, które pliki chce się ściągnąć. 
> 
> BitTornado też ma, Azeurus zapewne też i każdy poważniejszy klient BT.

 

Afair, Azureus nie ma. A jest poważnym klientem BT  :Wink: 

----------

## Sahin

W sumie to Azureus też to ma tylko nie przy samym dodawaniu, a dopiero puźniej. Wybieramy priorytet pobieranego pliku i tam można zaznaczyć "nie pobieraj".

----------

## BeteNoire

A, faktycznie  :Smile:  Zapomniałem. Dawno nie używałem tego programu.

----------

## yoshi314

ja polecam rtorrent 

wymaga libsigc++ ,curl'a i libtorrent (wszystko jest w portage) 

i dziala w konsoli, ma menu obslugiwane strzalkami i paroma klawiszami (s,d, spacja , backspace). obsluguje dowolna ilosc torrentow naraz, ma limitowanie upload/download itp.

program bardzo skutecznie seeduje dane (podobno nawet 3x lepiej wykorzystuje lacze przy uploadowaniu niz bittorrent) a sciaga rownie szybko jak inne dobre klienty. w kwestii protokolu brakuje jeszcze implementacji obslugi rozproszonych torrentow (bez trackera).  jest wybieranie plikow do sciagniecia, nadawanie im priorytetow itp. ma tez zapamietywanie sesji.

program oszczedza zasoby a calosc smiga szybko. (bo w c++ wydlubany)

http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no (chwilowo chyba nie dziala)

----------

## lazy_bum

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *lazy_bum wrote:*   Ja korzystam. 
> 
> I jak Ci z tym?  :twisted: 

 

Hmm, dobrze? (-:

----------

## yemu

_troll_ dzieki wielkie, nawrocilem sie na MLDonkey! - fakt ze to jest serwer jest dokladnie tym o co mi chodzilo! dotychczas kombinowalem z azureusem odpalanym przez freenx ale to bylo lamerstwo  :Smile: 

MLDonkey rulez!

y

----------

